

Thanks, Steve - sama
http://samaltman.com/thanks-steve

======
geoffclapp
It's amazing how many of us had the same emotion, about not wanting to let
down or disappoint Steve Jobs. Much of what you said is echoed in my own post,
about being at Apple when Steve came back, and him shutting down our project
(and feeling no anger, but sadness and disappointment). This isn't linkbait,
just nice to know someone else felt the same way:
[http://geoffclapp.blogspot.com/2011/10/my-steve-jobs-
story.h...](http://geoffclapp.blogspot.com/2011/10/my-steve-jobs-story.html)

